# Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni







*Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee: 
So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!​*
Die geplanten Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee schlagen seit geraumer Zeit hohe Wellen an den deutschen Küsten. 
In Politik, Verbänden sowie in der Tourismus- und Angelbranche, aber natürlich auch hier im Anglerboard sorgt das Thema für reichlich Gesprächsstoff. 

Wie schwierig - und mitunter bürokratisch - dieses Thema ist, kann man irgendwie schon am Namen ablesen:
Geht es doch um das sogenannte "geplante Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Natura-2000 Gebieten der deutschen Ausschließlichen Wirtschaftszone (AWZ) in Nord- und Ostsee".

Wir berichten nun seit über einem Jahr sehr intensiv zu dem Thema. 

Genauer gesagt waren wir das erste Medium welches dieses Thema bereits am 02.02.2016 (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210 ) aufgegriffen hatte.

Seitdem ist unglaublich viel passiert. Initiativen gründeten sich, es gab runde Tische mit Politikern, Dorschgipfel wurden einberufen, Verbandsvertreter wurden in den Ministerien vorstellig, und, und, und. 

Über all das haben wir fortlaufend berichtet. Den größten Wiederhall außerhalb der Anglerschaft erreichte mit Sicherheit die Anglerdemo im April 2017 auf Fehmarn. Auf einer Podiumsdiskussion ging es dabei in aller Öffentlichkeit ordentlich zur Sache. 

Dennoch: 
Vieles wurde und wird im Hinterzimmer besprochen. 

Für uns als Medium ist es manchmal schwierig Informationen die wir zugespielt bekommen so wiederzugeben, dass sie auch jemand der nicht voll im Thema ist nachvollziehen kann.

Wir können uns zugespielte, interne Dokumente oft nicht öffentlich machen und können nicht immer auf für jeden einsehbare Primärquellen verweisen. 

Insbesondere das Verhalten des Deutschen Angelfischerverbandes (DAFV) in der "Causa Angelverbote" haben wir häufig und sehr deutlich kritisiert. 

Es kann nicht sein, dass ein Verband, der auch die Interessen seiner Zahler (Angler) vertreten müsste/möchte, seine Zustimmung für Angelverbote auch auf nur einem einzigen Quadratmeter signalisiert. 

Obwohl der DAFV nicht müde wird, nach außen stetig zu kommunizieren, man sein gegen die Angelverbote, ist es schon lange klar, dass insbesondere Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, ihres Zeichens Präsidentin des DAFV, durchaus bereit war Angelverbote auf verkleinerter Fläche zu akzeptieren. 

Dokumentiert wurde das Ganze bereits in einer Veröffentlichung bei uns durch die Aussagen der Angelkutterkapitäne Deutsch und Lüdtke, Herrn Meyer von der Initiative gegen Angelverbote sowie dem Generalsekretär des Deutschen Fischerei-Verbandes, Dr. Breckling:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505

Dass sich Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan mit Angelverboten durchaus arrangieren kann wird auch in einer eigenen Publikation des DAFV, nämlich der Verbandszeitschrift deutlich: AFZ Fischwaid vom Juli 2016 (Ausgabe 2 / 2016 - Seite 3) 

Dort verkündete man vollmundig 





			
				AFZ Fischwaid schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ist der Stand der Dinge, dass die pauschalen Angelverbote in den Natura 2000-Gebieten der AWZ wohl vom Tisch sind. [....] Es bahnt sich ein Kompromiss an, bei dem die Detailfragen noch zu klären sind.



Das Thema, welches angeblich vom Tisch sei wurde dann bei der Podiumsdiskussion in Burgstaaken nochmal ganz heiß debattiert. Während der Podiumsdiskussion wurde die Zuschauerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan auf die Bühne gebeten um Stellung zu nehmen.

Das tat sie dann auch und erntete für ihre JETZT klare Aussage, dass der DAFV die Angelverbote ohne Begründung in der AWZ ablehne, große Zustimmung. 
Quelle: Aufzeichnung Anglerdemo Fehmarn (Minute 17:34)

*Die SPD Bundestagsabgeordnete Hagedorn reagierte durchaus erstaunt. *
Frau Hagedorn befindet sich derzeit im Wahlkampf und will den "schwarzen Peter" der ihr auf der Podiumsdiskussion zugeschoben wurde offensichtlich nicht annehmen.

Sie veröffentlichte nun einen offenen Brief, der das ganze Thema nochmal sehr ausführlich aus Ihrer Sicht darstellt. 

In diesem offenen Brief beschreibt Frau Hagedorn unter anderem sehr detailliert, wie sich Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan positionierte und wie sie den Vertretern von Tourismus, Gewerbe und Angelkuttern in die Rücken fiel. 

Hier die diesbezügliche Passage aus dem offenen Brief:



> Das BMUB erstellte auf Veranlassung von Staatssekretär Flasbarth und als Reaktion auf die Veranstaltung am 10. Juni 2016 in Heiligenhafen eine auf nur noch 30 Prozent (!) drastisch verkleinerte Angelverbotszone im Fehmarnbelt - allein dies war aus meiner Sicht schon ein großer Fortschritt, den ich am 2. Juli 2016 bei einem erneuten Treffen mit den Angelkutterkapitänen, der Präsidentin des Deutschen Angelfischer-Verbandes (DAFV) Dr. Happach-Kasan und ihrem Generalsekretär Breckling in Oldenburg übergab und diskutierte. Bei der Diskussion über die Fortschritte und Mängel des neuen Entwurfs erfuhr ich, dass eine deutliche Verschiebung der Schutzzone nach Osten von den Betroffenen besonders gewünscht wurde, weil dadurch wesentliche Teile des für die Angelkutter so attraktiven West-Riffes künftig beangelt werden könnten. Schon bei diesem Gespräch wurde allerdings – insbesondere durch den Wortführer Jens Meyer (EGOH) – deutlich gemacht, dass es aus seiner Sicht eigentlich GAR KEINEN Kompromiss geben könne, wenn das Angelverbot nicht KOMPLETT fallen würde. Selbst die Präsidentin des Deutschen Angelfischer-Verbandes (DAFV) Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan – mir als ehemalige FDP-Bundestagskollegin langjährig bekannt und als Biologin auch fachlich geschätzt – warnte in diesem Gespräch vor einer solchen Linie ohne jede Kompromissbereitschaft.
> 
> Als Biologin argumentierte sie, dass es sehr wohl in einem Schutzgebiet sinnvoll sei, bei der Evaluierung der Schutzwirkung später untersuchen zu können, welche Unterschiede in verschiedenen Schutzzonen wissenschaftlich nachweisbar seien. Sie verwies auf das gleichzeitige Engagement relevanter Umweltverbände in dieser Debatte, denen der vorliegende Kompromissvorschlag vermutlich schon zu weit ginge.



Der gesamte offene Brief ist >> hier << einsehbar.

*Nochmal im Klartext: *
Die Präsidentin des Deutschen Angelfischerverbandes warnte davor völlig unbegründete Angelverbote abzulehnen und forderte Kompromissbereitschaft (bedeutet konkret: ANGELVERBOTE!)

Hätte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan damals bereits klar Stellung bezogen, hätten die SPD-Damen Hendricks, Hagedorn und Rodust gewusst, dass sie die Verbote auch GEGEN den DAFV und seine Landesverbände durchsetzen müssen!

Und nicht auf deren "Quasi-Einverständnis", wie durch Frau Dr. Happach-Kasans "Kompromissbereitschaft" signalisiert, bauen können.

*Das Ergebnis dieser "klugen" Verhandlungsstrategie von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan kann sich wirklich "sehen lassen":*

1. Die Verordnung inkl. der Angelverbote tritt demnächst in Kraft

2. Beim BMUB (Bundesumweltministerium) hat man mit diesem Wechselkurs verbrannte Erde hinterlassen und das Angeln wird künftig einen noch schwereren Stand haben.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

ich muss mich gerade so richtig zusammen reissen.....


----------



## Wegberger (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Hallo,

wer Petermännchen auf der Ostsee mit roten Handtäschchen nachstellt ist alles zuzutrauen |gr: Kielholen war früher mal eine klasse Begrüssungszeromenie. 

Und mit sowas stellst du dich auf eine Bühne ....tztz.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Seitdem um 17.00 Uhr mein Handy klingelte und die Botschaft überbracht wurde, dass das Angelverbot fix ist und auch noch einmal die Position von Frau Dr. Happach- Kasan im letzten Sommer deutlcih wurde, ist mein Blutdruck zu keiner Zeit unter 160 gewesen.

Mit tun die vielen Familienbetriebe an der Ostsee leid! Es wird in der Region weiter gekämpft werden und Sonntag wird Ostholstein bei der Wahl die Antwort geben.

Ich empfinde die Pressemitteilung von Frau Hagedorn als Kriegserklärung an die deutschen Angler! Wenn die Politk in Deutschland unser Hobby ohne Angabe von Gründen verbieten kann und dieses dann sogar durchsetzt, dann ist es nicht mehr 5 vor Zwölf, sondern weit nach Zwölf! Das ist der Beginn einer schweren Zeit für uns Angler!

Wer jetzt noch SPD wählt, beerdigt unser Hobby!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Fakt ist:
Nachdem Frau Dr. mit den SPD-Damen aus Berlin und Brüssel quasi die Angelverbote mit unterstützte (weil nicht mehr "pauschal", sondern auf kleinerer Fläche und zum "evaluieren" - aber immer noch OHNE JEDES ARGUMENT), konnte diese - in meinen Augen Verräterin der Angler und des Angelns - dann locker auf der Demo dagegen sprechen.

Sie hatte ja vorher schon mit das Verbot zurecht gemauschelt und das Verbot auf kleinerer Fläche quasi schon eingetütet.....

*Das einzig Positive an der Anglerfeindin Hagedorn von der Anglerfeindpartei SPD:*
Sie hat mit der Veröffentlichung klar gemacht, was der DAFV, seine Präsidentin - und es war auch mit dabei in Berlin der Geschäftsführer Vollborn vom LSFV-SH - wirklich vorher angerichtet hatte..

Anglerverräter in meinen Augen, durch und durch...

Kein Wunder, dass Frau Dr. Ehrenmitglied beim LSFV-SH ist - da wuchs zusammen, was zusammen gehört................

Meine ehrliche Meinung kann ich nach deutschem Recht nicht öffentlich schreiben, weil ich sonst in Knast komme, daher hör ich lieber auf.....


----------



## Wegberger (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Hallo,



> auch noch einmal die Position von Frau Dr. Happach- Kasan im letzten Sommer deutlcih wurde,


Ich finde das zu einfach - denn ich glaube nicht das Monsanto-Christel hier eine eigene Meinung hatte. Wer hat sie ggf. aus den Landesverbänden vorort geimpft ? Wieso hält sich der LSVF-SH zu Gegenmaßnahmen wie die Demo so bedeckt? Ich glaube , dass bei diesem Thema noch viele Leichen in Kieler und Schweriner Kellern liegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Was ich schon immer sage:
Es liegt nicht an Personen (so elend die sind), dieses ganze System und diese ganzen Abnickverbände sind von Grund auf verrottet, vom kleinsten Landesverband bis zum Bundesverband - wer immer noch dran zweifelte............

*Wer hat die Angler verraten?
Sozialdemokraten!*
..und DAFV, LSFV-SH, LAV-MeckPomm, DMV etc...!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Ohne Worte sowas....


----------



## ulli1958m (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Wer hat die Angler verraten?
> Sozialdemokraten!*
> ..und DAFV, LSFV-SH, LAV-MeckPomm, DMV etc...!!


Gibt es denn überhaupt noch eine Partei auf Bundes oder Landesebene in Deutschland die _*für*_ Angler spricht??? 

#h


----------



## boot (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Der kleine Mann darf nichts haben wo ran er sich erfreuen kann, die Hauptsache ist das die uns melken können,das sind einfach nur verbrecher. 
Sollen die ihren Stand beim Wähler mal selbst kaputt machen das zeigt nur wie dumm die doch sind. 

Was wird denn nur aus diesem Land?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

*Ministerin bleibt hart: Angelverbot am Belt kommt*
http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten/Norddeutschland/Ministerin-bleibt-hart-Angelverbot-am-Belt-kommt


----------



## buttweisser (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was ich schon immer sage:
> Es liegt nicht an Personen (so elend die sind), dieses ganze System und diese ganzen Abnickverbände sind von Grund auf verrottet, vom kleinsten Landesverband bis zum Bundesverband - wer immer noch dran zweifelte............
> 
> *Wer hat die Angler verraten?
> ...



Deine Worte sind ein Volltreffer.


----------



## Amigo-X (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Kein Angler darf jemals wieder die SPD wählen !


----------



## buttweisser (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Langsam frage ich mich, ob es überhaupt noch eine Partei gibt, die die Interessen ihres Volkes inkl. Angler vertritt und nicht die von irgendwelchen Lobbyverbänden und Parteisponsoren. Wo bin ich blos hingeraten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Hier gehts nur ums angelpolitische bzw. Angler...

Da lässt sich aber klar feststellen, wen man DEFINITIV aus rein angelpolitischer Sicht NIEMALS wählen kann in Bund oder Land (wen man wählen könnte, weiss ich auch nicht, ist aber hier auch nicht das Thema):
GRÜNE
SPD

Und wer nun immer noch Beitragskohle bezahlt für DAFV, LSFV-SH, LAV-Meckomm etc., der braucht sich auch nicht zu beschweren drüber was, Parteien anrichten:
Die Verbände haben das mit unterstützt und durchgemauschelt und ihr bezahlt die noch dafür!!


----------



## buttweisser (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Danke für die parteiliche Orientierungshilfe.


----------



## Deep Down (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Da geht es nur noch ums Prinzip! Ermutigt durch die Präsidentin des DAFV und ihre Vasallen! Denn die wissen nicht was sie tun!

Wie kann man da noch ruhig schlafen oder behaupten man vertrete die Interessen der Angler?

Zurücktreten und zwar sofort, damit nun wenigstens noch der Rechtsweg bestritten werden kann. Mit solchen Figuren, die gegen ihr eigenes Handeln und Übnerzeugungen kämpfen müssten, geht das aber nicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Zurücktreten und zwar sofort, damit nun wenigstens noch der Rechtsweg bestritten werden kann.


Man hat schon flüstern gehört, dass de DAFV doch nicht gegen BMUB klagen könne, weil man doch Naturschutzverband sei....

Klage wird wohl aber sicher kommen, halt von der Initiative. 
Helfen kann dabei jeder (mehr dazu sicher nach dem Wochenende mit Wahl in SH):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321268

Ob und in wie weit sich da die naturschützenden Angelverhinderungsverbände DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm und DMV anschliessen werden, wird sich dann zeigen....


----------



## buttweisser (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Und die Behauptung die diese SPD Politikerin wieder anführt: "Angler würden genausoviel Dorsch fangen wie Fischer."

Mittlerweile ist bekannt, dass dies mit der Glaskugel und ohne jede wissenschaftliche Grundlage errechnet ist. Trotzdem wird das immer wieder öffentlich so dargestellt. Und warum?  Um den Anglern richtig in den Hintern zu treten.

P.S.
Der tonnenweise tote Beifang der Schleppnetzfischer, den Angler eben nicht haben, wird natürlich nicht erwähnt. Was für ein ein Zufall.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Nochmal:
*Dorschbestand HAT REIN GAR NICHTS MIT ANGELVERBOTEN IN DEN AWZ ZU TUN!!!!*

Dorsch ist da weder Leit- oder besondere Art in den Schutzgebieten, noch fällt er in Rote Liste oder Artenschutz, Dorsch ist alleine über Fischereirecht zu behandeln. 

REINE NEBELKERZENWERFEREI der in meinen Augen anglerfeindlichen SPD mit ihrer anglerfeindlichen Abgeordneten!

Weil die Anglerfeinde der* SPD KEIN EINZIGES ARGUMENT FÜR EIN ANGELVERBOT haben,* wenn gleichzeitig ALLE anderen (inkl. Berufsfischerei, das zum Thema Dorsch) in die für Angler gesperrten Gebiete dürfen.








macht mir ruhig am hellen Morgen weiter Blutdruck.....
:g:g:g


----------



## buttweisser (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Hast hast ja Recht, hab das Eine mit dem Anderen verwechselt. Aber irgendwie hängt das auch zusammen, anglerfeindlich sind beide Dinge.

Bleib ruhig, Blutdruck schadet nur unserer Gesundheit. Ich geh jetzt auch erst mal arbeiten, quasi zum Abreagieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Hast hast ja Recht, hab das Eine mit dem Anderen verwechselt. Aber irgendwie hängt das auch zusammen, anglerfeindlich sind beide Dinge.
> 
> Bleib ruhig, Blutdruck schadet nur unserer Gesundheit. Ich geh jetzt auch erst mal arbeiten, quasi zum Abreagieren.


passt scho, ich pass ja auf und stells dann richtig.
Weil es SO WICHTIG IST, dass man die realen Argumente kennt und nicht auf deren Art "Wahrheiten" hereinfällt!

Daher nochmal:*WEIL ES WIRKLICH WICHTIG IST, wenn die SPD hier mit DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm den Anglern Verbote bringt*,


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> *Dorschbestand HAT REIN GAR NICHTS MIT ANGELVERBOTEN IN DEN AWZ ZU TUN!!!!*
> 
> Dorsch ist da weder Leit- oder besondere Art in den Schutzgebieten, noch fällt er in Rote Liste oder Artenschutz, Dorsch ist alleine über Fischereirecht zu behandeln.
> ...


----------



## Angler2097 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Was für eine Sauerei! Hat das noch was mit Demokratie zu tun? Das ist doch eine Mauschelei, wie im Mittelalter. Verdammte Bande #4


----------



## Deep Down (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Der DAFV bietet uns als Bauernopfer doch willfährig an! 
Da braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn sich dann alle anderen die Hände reiben, dass ein Blöder den Wölfen (Naturschutzverbänden) als Ausgleich zum Fraß vorgeworfen werden kann!

Im Mittelalter kam man mit solchen Mauscheleien aber nicht weit, eventuell noch mit nem Leiterwagen auf den Dorfplatz!


----------



## Angler2097 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Ich geh mal auf den Marktplatz, bissel zimmern :r


----------



## n0rdfriese (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Das Positive an der Sache ist ja: Es kommt noch vor den Wahlen raus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Sorgt dafür, dass es auch jeder erfährt!


----------



## Flatfish86 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Wirklich schwachsinniges Verbot!#d



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> *Dorschbestand HAT REIN GAR NICHTS MIT ANGELVERBOTEN IN DEN AWZ ZU TUN!!!!*



Vollkommen richtig und wichtig Thomas! Das Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium (beraten von Thünen), welches für das Bestandsmanagment verantwortlich ist, hat sich ja sogar explizit gegen das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt ausgesprochen (Ministervorbehalt durch Schmidt CDU/CSU https://www.cducsu.de/presse/presse...ch-gegen-angelverbot-fuer-freizeitfischer-ein), da laut Thünen keine wissenschaftlichen Fakten vorliegen, dass die Freizeitfischerei die geannten Schutzgüter negativ beeinflusst!


----------



## n0rdfriese (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Na positiv ist doch, dass wir das vor den Wahlen erfahren und nicht erst danach! Natürlich ist das alles vollkommen daneben, aber hey: Ich werde jeden Nichtwähler oder unentschlossenen Wähler aus meinem Freundeskreis ermutigen zur Wahl zu gehen. Und wenn ich die alle persönlich abhole und zum Wahllokal bringe, dann soll es so sein.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Ja, eine Katastrophe ist das mit der Politik und unseren angeblichen interessenvertretern, den Verbänden. 

Liebe Schleswig-Holsteiner geht am Sonntag wählen, und liebe "Kollegen" aus NRW, tut dieses am 14.05.! Alle müssen an die Urnen, und das Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle machen. Bekannte, Verwandte, Freunde, Oma und Opa - alle an die Urnen, und wenn ihr Opa hintragen müsst!
Hier in NRW ist die Wahl genauso wichtig für unsere gemeinsame Leidenschaft wie im hohen Norden unseres Landes. Es gibt ganz klar Parteien die gegenüber dem  Angeln und der Jagd wesentlich freundlicher eingestellt sind als Rot/Grün. Zwei davon stammen aus der Mitte und sind wählbar. Und da muss das Kreuz hin. Wenn Remmel hier in NRW weiter gegen den ländlichen Raum, gegen Angler und Jäger regieren darf, dann werden uns in den nächsten Jahren weitere Regulierungen treffen - das steht fest! Das heißt ganz klar und eindeutig: NICHT ROT / GRÜN wählen!

Die richtige Partei an der Macht ist für uns Angler und Jäger nach wie vor die beste "Versicherung" unser "Hobby" auch in absehbarer Zeit noch in einem Umfang ausüben zu können, wie wir es uns wünschen, oder mit dessen Rahmenbedingungen wir zumindest leben können!

Gruß
Björn


----------



## maki1980 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Moin zusammen,

 hab leider noch nicht so ganz begriffen:
 Was soll gesperrt werden oder ist gesperrt wurden?
 Gibt es dazu eine Übersicht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> hab leider noch nicht so ganz begriffen:
> Was soll gesperrt werden oder ist gesperrt wurden?
> Gibt es dazu eine Übersicht?


Hier dazu alle Infos:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326577
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327149


----------



## -MW- (5. Mai 2017)

Traurig das einzelne Personen wie Fr. Doktor H-K so vielen Menschen (die nur ihrem Hobby nachgehen wollen) so krass schaden können. Eigtl. sollte es in einer Demokratie doch immer Mehrheitsentscheide geben und so was nicht durchkommen.

 Leider konnten die Angelverbote nicht verhindert werden was ich als Tragödie für Angeldeutschland empfinde (weitere Einschränkungen werden best. folgen)

 .. immerhin gibt es Wahltipps für die entsprechenden Länder#6

 ..warum schaut keiner der Entscheidungsbefugten über den Tellerrand zu den Nachbarn? ..es könnte so einfach sein..


----------



## UMueller (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Als "Monsanto Christel" auf der Demo ihre Rede hielt war ich ganz überrascht das sie sich auf einmal klar gegen Angelverbote aussprach. Naja in Redewendung sind Politiker schon geübt. Ein wenig Verzweifelung klang ihrer Stimme aber schon bei(menschlich). Jetzt, wo sie sich ein wenig mit den Fakten auseinandersetzen musste, jetzt erst fiel bei ihr der Groschen das ein Angelverbot rein garnichts bringt. Aber als kompetente Nichtanglerin kann sie das vielleicht auch garnicht beurteilen, weil es sie wohl garnicht interessiert. Für mich ist diese Frau auch noch unglaubwürdig wie die meisten Politiker ohnehin, egal ob links, rechts oder Mitte. Ihre Unfähigkeit hat sie ein ums anderemal allein schon durch "Nichtstun" unter Beweis gestellt. Was dann aber meistens richtiger war als wenn sie sich zu was geäußert hatte. Denn da kam für Angler nur M... bei raus.  Aber sie ist nicht die allein schuldige für das Verbot. 
Trotzdem, und das muss man sich mal vorstellen. Einem Angelverbot erst zustimmen. Dann auf der Demo sich hinstellen und lauthals verkünden sie sei gegen jegliche Angelverbote. Wiedergutmachung ? Ne ! Das nenne ich eine gehörige Portion Abgebrühtheit. Verat an uns Anglern sowieso.
Eines ist diesem Menschenschlag aber gemein. Den Karren an die Wand zu fahren mit der festen Überzeugung es allen recht gemacht zu haben. Ja hast du Christel,den Karren, aber sowas von an die Wand.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*



UMueller schrieb:


> Trotzdem, und das muss man sich mal vorstellen. Einem Angelverbot erst zustimmen. Dann auf der Demo sich hinstellen und lauthals verkünden sie sei gegen jegliche Angelverbote. Wiedergutmachung ? Ne ! Das nenne ich eine gehörige Portion Abgebrühtheit. Verat an uns Anglern sowieso.


Würde trotzdem fast wetten, dass sie trotzdem wieder Präsidentin wird....:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327248


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*



UMueller schrieb:


> Als "Monsanto Christel" auf der Demo ihre Rede hielt war ich ganz überrascht das sie sich auf einmal klar gegen Angelverbote aussprach.



Man munkelt sie hatte keine andere Wahl....|rolleyes


----------



## gründler (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Seit Ende des Krieges teilen sich zwei die Macht.....

Ich gönne es keinem,aber es wird wie die letzten 60J sein,einer der beiden Gewinnt immer.

Ob das noch mit Rechten dingen zu geht fragen sich zur Zeit sehr sehr viele......

Es geht ihnen auch nicht um Naturschutzgebiete oder Naturschutz,es geht um viel mehr und auch darum Naturnutzung für Private gegen Null zu stellen.....Man kann schließlich alles kaufen so wie es der rest auch tut.......

Es gab mal eine Seite im Netz da gab es ein Positionspapier was bis 2025 erledigt sein soll,leider ist die Seite auf komischer Weise verschwunden und damit die ganzen texte.Aber Angeln und Jagd Kleintierhaltung Schlachtungen etc. wird es danach wohl hier in Deutschelande nicht mehr geben,sollte das so kommen wie es da stand,ja selbst Pilze suchen stand da auf'n Index.

#h

Ps: Was passiert eigentlich wenn keiner mehr Wählen geht,gar keiner null niemand...Wählen die sich dann selbst ? .......und wenn ja ist das dann Demokratie oder scheint dann die Sonne und alle stehen Stramm?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Man munkelt sie hatte keine andere Wahl....|rolleyes


:q:q:q

NIE mehr werd ich mich persönlich so zurückhalten wie da...
NIE mehr!


----------



## ELSkeletto (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Ich bin noch nicht lange Angler aber was ich hier in der Zeit über den DAFV lese und höre da sträuben sich alle Haare!

Da fragt man sich wo führt das noch hin!

Komplettes versagen,keine Vertretung für Angler nichts rein garnichts!

Ich als Angelneuling fürchte um mein geliebtes Hobby


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Frau Happach-Kasanist ist doch absolut konsequent:#6

In Deutschland angeln verbieten und für angeln in den Niederlanden werben*.
*


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Ich hätte da ein paar passende Geschenkideen für gewisse Kuschelkurs-Herrschaften:

https://www.riesenmikroben.de/products/schlafkrankheit

https://www.riesenmikroben.de/products/hirnhautentzuendung

https://www.riesenmikroben.de/products/cholera

https://www.riesenmikroben.de/products/schwarzer_tod

Und meinen persönlichen Top-Favoriten:

https://www.riesenmikroben.de/products/gehirnzellemitdiplom

Eventuell hilft der ja auch was:

https://www.riesenmikroben.de/products/antikoerper

gegen sowas:

https://www.riesenmikroben.de/products/abschaum

https://www.riesenmikroben.de/products/amoebe_gelb

https://www.riesenmikroben.de/products/hirnfressende_amoebe


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

pist Du pöhse - gefällt mir ;-)))


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

ein schade für uns.......die sitzen am längeren hebel.

da hilft nicht mal Voodoo  und beten auch nicht.

abba trozdem ein schönes weckend.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Bin ja mal gespannt, ob die Geschichte heute oder morgen bei Verbandsausschuss oder Hauptversammlung DAFV auch angesprochen wird.

Ich denke, dass Mittäter von Frau Dr. wie GF Vollborn vom LSFV-SH ja auch da sein werden..

Könnte ja auch ne zusätzliche Chance für Herrn Scheiderlöchner sein (bzw. peinlich, wenn er dann nicht mal sowas nutzen könnte gegen eine Nicht/Einmal-Anglerin):
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327248

Wird spannend........


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

krebs-butter

die kennen nix meer.


----------



## Astacus74 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Hallo in die Runde,

ich sag es mal einfach so, ein Verband der sich nicht um die Angelegenheiten seiner Mitglieder und deren Intressen einsetzt gehört auch nicht unterstützt.

Unser Verein (SAV Geduld Hitzacker) ist schon vor Jahren ausgetreten weil keine Unterstützung vom Verband kam.
Deswegen werden solche Schreibtischtäter von uns nicht mehr unterstützt.

Ok das löst nicht das Problem was wir jetzt haben aber es tut gut zu wissen das dieser Wasserkopf nicht weiter unterstützt wird.

Bei uns gehen jetzt auch Gespräche los, wegen der FFH Gebiete und dem drohenden Angelverbot, was da rauskommt weiß auch noch keiner.
Und alles weil Brüssel sich da irgendeinen Sch... ausdenkt und Niedersachsen jetzt alles umsetzten will und unsere Politiker keinen Arsch in der Hose haben sich alles gefallen lassen.

Leider haben wir Angler nicht die gleiche Lobby wie die Jäger und ich weiß auch nicht wen man wählen sollte egal welcher Politiker, Angler fallen immer hinten runter..............


Gruß Frank


----------



## Mikkado (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Erst mal Hallo bin neu eingeloggt, aber lese schon lange mit.
"Unser" Problem ist das wir es nicht schaffen uns zu organisieren ...die Verbände ..Pfff... ich weiß gar nicht wer die wählt... ?? Angel nun schon über 35 jahre mit Schein, war in einigen Vereinen, aber gewählt habe ich niemanden von den "großen" Verbänden, hatte nie einen Stimmzettel. 
Bei 2-5 Mill. Anglern in BRD hätten wir mehr als 3 mal soviele Mitglieder wie SPD und CDU/CSU zusammen. Nur machen wir nichts draus. Mit 3 Mill. Wählerstimmen könnte man viel Druck machen bei den großen Parteien. Was wir brauchen ist ein großer Verband,- einen Neuen !!!  die da sind taugen nix. 

War mal zu drüber nachdenken gedacht.
lg Holger


----------



## Mikkado (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Morgen Morgen nur nicht heute. Ich habe drüber nachgedacht. 
Lasst uns JETZT einen neuen Verband gründen. !!! 

Ich will da auch nicht Präsident sein, gibt viel Qualifiziertere als mich. Nur Einer muß anfangen, der Rest geht fast von allein...

3 Buchstaben ist usus ... 2 ist noch besser...AD  Angler Deutschlands. 

Lässt Uns das machen, die nächste Bundestagswahl ist im Herbst. Und mit 1 Mill Mitgliedern können wir Druck machen.

Ein Spinner ? ja bin ich manchmal,- aber sonst Abteilungsleiter San- Heiz in mittelständigem Betrieb. 

lg Holger


----------



## Elbdrache (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Ich hab leider im Moment keine Zeit mich in das Thema reinzulesen und bin angelpolitisch noch ein Neuling. Deshalb die Frage: Darf die Berufsfischerei in der angelfreien Zone noch fischen, oder niemand mehr?


----------



## Wegberger (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Hallo,

ich denke, dass man schon fast Mitleid mit der Mosanto-Christel haben muss.

Letzt endlich ist sie für mich ( und das wurde die letzten 2 Jahre immer deutlicher ) nur eine Opfer ihrer Angst in die Bedeutungslosigkeit ( als gescheiterte Politikerin) zu wandern *und *das haben die "Drosse-Jünger" & "PETA-Freunde" unter den Verbändlern perfekt als Nebelkerze ausgenutzt.

Jetzt auf Politiker oder auf die Christel rum zu kloppen ist zwar als erster Reflex völlig legitim .... nur ich glaube, das das ein clever gespielter Schachzug ist der "Drosse-Jünger" & "PETA-Freunde" ist.

Ich hoffe das Thomas mal bei seinen Recherchen an dieser Informationen kommt -> wer tatsächlich hier im Hintergrund die Strippen zieht und sein Unwesen auf Kosten der deutschen Angler betreibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*



Elbdrache schrieb:


> Deshalb die Frage: Darf die Berufsfischerei in der angelfreien Zone noch fischen, oder niemand mehr?


Ja, in den bisherigem Entwürfen dürfen im Prinzip alles alles (inkl. Beriufsfischerei, nach Bodenschätzen suchen ,Erdkabel verlegen etc.), nur Angler nicht angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Jetzt auf Politiker oder auf die Christel rum zu kloppen ist zwar als erster Reflex völlig legitim .... nur ich glaube, das das ein clever gespielter Schachzug ist der "Droste-Jünger" & "PETA-Freunde" ist.


Drosse`, nicht Droste ;-)

Ne, glaube ich nicht.

Die jetzigen Bodensatzverbände, die noch freiwillig im DAFV bleiben, wollen ja keinen starken Bundesverband (die eisten anderen auch nicht), der am Ende ihnen noch was vorgibt/vormacht, sondern bewusst einen schwachen, weil die meinen, Fischereirecht liegt eh in Ländern.

Wie das dann schiefgeht, siehste z. B. bei Baglimit und Angelverbote AWZ, wo dann Bundes- und betroffene Landesverbände mangels gemeinsamer Linie komplett versagen...

Das ist ein inneres Problem, weil die ganze Struktur verrottet ist, dazu brauchts keine Verschwörung von aussen.

Dass die von aussen das gerne nutzen und solche Angebot an Inkompetenz gerne wahrnehmen, ist  aber nur logisch..


----------



## boot (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Das bringt einen so durcheinander das man gar nicht weiß was man noch wählen soll. 

Auf jeden Fall ist es bei mir so, ich fühle mich richtig verarscht und verraten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*



boot schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist es bei mir so, ich fühle mich richtig verarscht und verraten.


Guck mal da, da wirds Dir noch schlechter:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327503


----------



## boot (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Guck mal da, da wirds Dir noch schlechter:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327503



|kopfkrat|bigeyes|bigeyes puh öm ich brauch nun einen kaffee, das muß erstmal sacken.


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

Nimm lieber einen dreifachen, egal was, Hauptsache mit 40% plus.
Das ist nicht mehr meine Angel Welt.....


----------



## UMueller (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*



Astacus74 schrieb:


> Und alles weil Brüssel sich da irgendeinen Sch... ausdenkt und Niedersachsen jetzt alles umsetzten will und unsere Politiker keinen Arsch in der Hose haben sich alles gefallen lassen.
> 
> Leider haben wir Angler nicht die gleiche Lobby wie die Jäger und ich weiß auch nicht wen man wählen sollte egal welcher Politiker, Angler fallen immer hinten runter..............
> 
> ...



Ich kann deinen Ärger verstehen, aber hier Brüssel die Schuld zu geben ist falsch. Fakt ist das Natura 2000 und die daraus resultierenden FFH-Gebiete von allen EU-Staaten mitgetragen wurden. Das ist jetzt aber schon einige Jahre her und muss nun umgesetzt werden. Fakt ist auch das da nichts von Angelverboten seitens Brüssel vorgesehen ist.(kannst du auch lesen auf der HP zb. vom AVN)
Das kommt allein von Deutschland|evil: wo das Umweltministerium versucht in den FFH-Gebieten deutsches Naturschutzrecht anzuwenden. Und wer sitzt in diesem Ministerium ?  Einige Anglerfeinde auf jeden Fall.:r 
Der DAFV spielt aber in diesem speziellen Fall eine unrühmliche Rolle, weil er beim Wort Schutz sofort abnickte.


----------



## Alex76 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

SPD und Grüne mit verlusten


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*



UMueller schrieb:


> Ich kann deinen Ärger verstehen, aber hier Brüssel die Schuld zu geben ist falsch. Fakt ist das Natura 2000 und die daraus resultierenden FFH-Gebiete von allen EU-Staaten mitgetragen wurden. .



Du hast recht, er meinte aber in Niedersachsen die Umsetzung der Natura2000 Richtlinien mit den von Niedersachsen vorgegebene Angelverboten im Land (>Süßwasser), nicht die hier diskutierten AWZ (>Fehmarnbelt etc.), wofür Bund zuständig ist ..

AWZ ist Bund und Hendricks, hast Du gut erkannt und beschrieben..

Er meint aber in Niedersachsen die Landesregelungen im Süßwasser (siehe auch Sachsen Anhalt, das kommt noch in vielen Ländern), wofür da Umweltminister Wenzel zuständig ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee:  So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!*

alles schon wieder vergessen???


----------

